# GK Dreadnought Conversion



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Found some spare bits, so I thought I`d have a go for the hell of it. 

I have no intention of playing GK (or any Imperial faction for that matter) so this was done purely out of interest. 










I used the venerable dread as a basis. It has the psychic hood from the Furioso and the banner from the new GK terminator kit. 

I plan to paint up the weapon variants as well and will post the painted version with the optional arms. Enjoy, and feel free to ask questions or comment.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks great! Cant wait to see it painted! 

Question 1: Could you post more pics? 

Question 2: What banner did you use?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Looks great! Cant wait to see it painted!


Thank you.  



Doelago said:


> Question 1: Could you post more pics?


Nope. When it`s done.  



Doelago said:


> Question 2: What banner did you use?


New plastic GK Terminators kit. Perks of a good relationship with your local GW. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Nope. When it`s done.


That brings us to,

Question 3: When will it be done? :scratchhead:




Serpion5 said:


> New plastic GK Terminators kit. Perks of a good relationship with your local GW. :biggrin:


Lucky bastard!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Wonderfull, allways good to see a Dreadnought built not out off the box, but a combination of kits. Very good inspiration. Looking forward to see some colours. NMM maybee ?
Have some rep.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> That brings us to,
> 
> Question 3: When will it be done? :scratchhead:


When I get around to it. 



Doelago said:


> Lucky bastard!


:biggrin: 



Zodd said:


> Wonderfull, allways good to see a Dreadnought built not out off the box, but a combination of kits. Very good inspiration. Looking forward to see some colours. NMM maybee ?
> Have some rep.


Thank you. :so_happy: 

I`ve done quite a few conversions but haven`t taken many pictures. If you like this I encourage you to have a look at my Swarmlord. 

Link


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good looking model. What would really finish it off is if you put the force weapon from the BA dread into the DCCW fist. I've seen it done up close, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Good looking model. What would really finish it off is if you put the force weapon from the BA dread into the DCCW fist. I've seen it done up close, and it looks fantastic.


I`ve considered it, but I intend to sell the thing so I don`t want to alter it too much.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice conversion Serpion. I agree with KF though, that force weapon from the BA Furioso kit would iconically tie it to the GK's even more. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Swarmlord = Win 
But 4 kits ? :shok: that is what i call dedication.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zodd said:


> Swarmlord = Win
> But 4 kits ? :shok: that is what i call dedication.


Oh well, it gave me three HT variations. I actually own seven all up, so it wasn`t really a stretch. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another pic as requested.

And painting in progress. :so_happy:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good. Is that non-metallic metal or metal? I can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> Looking good. Is that non-metallic metal or metal? I can't really tell from the picture.


I'm going to guess metal. I think i see Mithril Silver and Babad Black in that pile o' paints back there.

Grish


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It looks awsome, I love the libarian look, very psyic looking. Great work


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Progressing nicely. I like the swap out for the halberd looking weapon, and the assault cannon is my personal fave. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.  

To answer the questions, it is an Adeptus Battlegrey basecoat followed by a heavy drybrush of Boltgun Metal followed by a light drybrush of Mythril Silver. 

The Badab Black was actually for the ork nobs I was working on at the same time, in my project log elsewhere. 

I actually have several available weapon variants due to the use of two dreadnought kits. I tried to post a pic of the full set but Heresy wouldn`t show it for some reason. 

I`ll try again. 










If not, you can see it on my dA page here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> New plastic GK Terminators kit. Perks of a good relationship with your local GW. :biggrin:


I need to start giving better blowjobs, all I got was the fucking codex. Very nice; I'd had the same idea in using the Furioso.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I think you just need to swallow, Vaz.



Your pride, that is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I need to start giving better blowjobs, all I got was the fucking codex. Very nice; I'd had the same idea in using the Furioso.


Actually, I donated the extent of my spare bits for their christmas raffle, so they`re okay with me using theirs. 

Also I`ve perfected the art of sucking cock. :so_happy: 

Another pic. It`s sideways, but I assume you know how to tilt your heads.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man. I may have to try that basecoat of adeptus under my silvers in the future. Looks nice and clean that way.


----------

